# 12' Brute Force 750 Programmers



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I just picked up a 2012 EPS 750 in camo color bone stock and I'm already looking for some mods. I'm interested in the Full Big Gun exhaust system as I use to have one on an 09 brute and really liked it. 
What kind of programmers are you all running with full exhausts?
I plan on getting it Dyno-Tuned, so what would be my best options? I use to have an MSD with the big gun and it was fantastic Been out the picture for a while so I'm not entirely up to date with exhausts and programmers.
Does anyone have a Power Commander V with the Dual Channel Autotune? Seems to offer the most with it being able to adjust both cylinders separately.
Thanks for reading


----------



## hwarren21 (Dec 9, 2013)

Get you some dual muzzy super pro and the PC5. I love mine on my 2012 brute. Little pricey but great sound.


----------



## TGM (Jan 9, 2014)

ordered the muzzy pro and digitune, vforcejohn said that's the best way to go.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

hwarren21,
How are you liking the PCV, do you have the autotune? How did you manage to tune it to your specs?

TGM,
Yea the muzzy pros are nice but I'm not too fond of dual exhausts and 700+ seems quite high for an atv, when vehicles are in the $1000 range. They do seem nice in black though.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Had the Muzzy super pro duals and the digituner on my old 12 brute


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got the muzzy super pro dual and MSD. I love the sound and it runs great.


----------

